# Long-Eared Jerboas.



## Cillah (Mar 28, 2010)

Does anyone in the UK have any experience with these. Or any breeders. I can't find any information on them anywhere. Are they different to keep from the normal Jerboa?








​


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

they are totally awesome and I want them :flrt:


----------



## Cillah (Mar 28, 2010)

NaomiR said:


> they are totally awesome and I want them :flrt:


Me too! I can only find information on the standard Jerboa though. Which are still really cute. But I am a sucker for animals with big ears :blush:


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Squee! That's too cute for words *runs off to google*


----------



## Cillah (Mar 28, 2010)

Rum_Kitty said:


> Squee! That's too cute for words *runs off to google*


Maybe you'll have more luck than I did : victory:


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Not so far lol but I will let you know if I do.


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

I have been looking for Jaculus jaculus all over Europe and not had much luck - I'm off to Holland tomorrow so will let you know if I manage to find any elusive jerboas, greaters or lessers :notworthy:

I'm not totally convinced I'll bring any back though as I've heard really awful stories about how frail they are when travelling because of their legs, if only breeders would teach them to "sit" :lol2:


----------



## Cillah (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh thank you. I am sure everyone would love to know if you have any luck 

Yeah. They are amazing creatures but if travelling is going to be hard on them. I'd rather not put them through that!


----------

